# Democrats + ANTIFA = One Dumb Protestor Injured In LA  .......This Is Just The Start...!



## nononono (May 27, 2020)

*What an Idiot.....I'll bet he was drunk as a skunk and the fall knocked his ass
out temporarily ......*








*Turn out the lights.......






*


----------



## nononono (May 27, 2020)




----------

